# Red Rocket



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

So just had a thought. I know that when Carson gets super ultra excited his "red rocket" come out to play. Is there any connection between that and the presence of testicles? Like after he's neutered will this not happen anymore, or does it not matter? Just curious.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

It's happened to my neutered Goldens... lots... I think it's just a trait of some dogs. My intact Whippet has never done that. So who knows? LOL I always say "Put your lipstick away!"


----------



## Booker (Nov 14, 2006)

Carsonsdaddy said:


> So just had a thought. I know that when Carson gets super ultra excited his "red rocket" come out to play. Is there any connection between that and the presence of testicles? Like after he's neutered will this not happen anymore, or does it not matter? Just curious.


Oh i'm afraid that "red rocket" will be a frequent visitor my friend :doh:


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I also call it lipstick, ACC lol 

And I've seen neutered Goldens do it..


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Thanks guys. that's kinda what I thought too. Our last dog did it alot too, so I just wanted to compare it against other dogs.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I have never seen my 2's come out...... Maybe there weird................


----------



## Gldiebr (Oct 10, 2006)

Yep, it happens. And we just said "put it back" and he did. Even my sister's stallion knew the "put it back" command. lol


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

Augie hasn't done that (yet) but he has really long fur on his bits, so maybe it isn't noticeable. I'd just as soon not see it, thanks! lol


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

We used to just kick Charlie outside when his came out, cuz that's gross. But I think he eventually got it cuz I'd tell him to go out and then he'd bring it in.


----------



## Denali and Gretzky's Mom (Jun 26, 2006)

Denali's "red rocket" comes out every once in a while, but I haven't noticed it as much with Gretzky. They are both neutered....we just tell Denali to put it away...I have no idea if he knows what that means, but usually he's pretty startled and then it goes away...weird little creatures....


----------



## Wilson's REAL Mom (Nov 10, 2006)

I never thought of telling Wilson to "put it away." We just kind of ignore it. I was hoping that having him neutered would help. Oh, well... Maybe we'll try the "put it way" thing next time.


----------



## vicki L (Jan 18, 2007)

I am LMAO - I've never heard "red rocket" or "red lipstick" ----- and what's more I don't know why I find the the tems so funny but I do!
Max's red rocket came out for the 1st time yesterday - his 12 wk. 
Have to remember Put it back command......still LOL


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

Oh I am sooo glad we got a female


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> LOL I always say "Put your lipstick away!"


:lol: We say that too. Our last dog, Buddy, was neutered, and he still proudly displayed his lipstick, too.....


----------

